# Honda GX670 for Vermeer SC252



## greenline tree (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking to replace the tired Kohler Command on my SC252.
Great deal on a new GX670 24HP wondering if anyone has done this or if it would be a practical swap?
Thanks


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're gonna make the swap you may want to think about going with the Briggs Vanguard 35hp. Plyscamp has done it, search for the thread. Guess it makes a huge difference. Can't wait to do it to mine. It's almost a direct changeover except for the engine mount itself. All the other stuff just fits. You'll need the 613477-0130, or the 613477-0079 engine. But double-check for yourself. They run now about $2400 with muffler and shipping.

Have fun!

Stumper63


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't go down in horsepower. At the least, replace it with another Kohler, the 27 hp one. They can be had new for under $1700 with muffler and shipping.

The Vanguard would be an even better idea if you want to spend the money.


----------



## NCgrinder (Feb 7, 2010)

Check this link for some great info on Kohler CommandPro engines.. I'm looking at the 34-38 HP Kohler to replace my CH25 (25HP) on my 252...The only thing I'm questioning is at what torque level do you have to replace the stock 252 electric clutch and when does it become necessary to upsize the pillowblocks and shafts,pulleys ,etc...I don't want to have to re-engineer the whole machine...just a little more torque & cutterwheel speed
www.kohler-engine-parts.opeengines.com/index.php?main_page=indexd


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 7, 2010)

NCgrinder said:


> Check this link for some great info on Kohler CommandPro engines.. I'm looking at the 34-38 HP Kohler to replace my CH25 (25HP) on my 252...The only thing I'm questioning is at what torque level do you have to replace the stock 252 electric clutch and when does it become necessary to upsize the pillowblocks and shafts,pulleys ,etc...I don't want to have to re-engineer the whole machine...just a little more torque & cutterwheel speed
> www.kohler-engine-parts.opeengines.com/index.php?main_page=indexd



That is where I got my Kohler CH27 that I put on my Rayco 1625. He was a very professional person to deal with plus had the best prices I could find.


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 8, 2010)

Rayco runs an electric clutch on the 35HP Vanguard. Probably the same one as Vermeer. Check the torque. I think the clutch is an Ogura.

http://www.ogura-clutch.com/products.php?category=1&product=7


----------



## NCgrinder (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigstumps: I checked the Ogura site...The Kohler CH960 36Hp engine uses the same 1.437" (36mm) shaft as my CH730 25HP..The 36HP has 60lb/ft torque output vs 39.9 on my 25...Oguras site does not list a unit rated for that torque with a 36mm bore.....Anybody got any part numbers/mfg's/sources (other than Vermeer) on the clutch Vermeer uses on their production 252's


----------



## Plyscamp (Feb 12, 2010)

I run 65 foot pounds of torque with my diesel through my stock 252 clutch and I do not baby it. An Ogura clutch for the 252 will last about 300 hours under this work load. I don't mind replacing it more frequently as the units probably 3 times faster than a 25HP Kohler.

Ogura does not deal in the aftermarket. There are no Distributors and no Dealers and no Parts. They only provide replacement clutches to the Original Equipment Manufacturers,Vermeer, Rayco Etc.

There is a possibility that the SC352 clutch may be adaptable to the SC252 as it also uses the 1 7/16" bore but 
I have not researched it.

Another modification that seems to increase clutch life is cutting the flat side of the clutch cover out and replace it with expanded metal. This allows the cover to still be safe and allows much more cooling air to the clutch.


----------

